# I will wish to translate your product Atitool...



## falcon (May 5, 2005)

Hello,

I am the webmaster of site specialized in the hardware and the overclocking in France.

I am a user of your software “AtiTool” and I make a point of congratulating you for your work.

I will wish to *translate into French* this software which really deserves it.

When think?

Then I to have your authorization?

By advance I thank you for your answer.

Cordially,

Thierry.


----------



## LCsquare (May 5, 2005)

Hi,

I comes from Hong Kong.

I also want to contribute to ATITool by doing some translate on it.

But I am afraid that I cannot do this right now since I am now at the last year of my university study.   

I want to know is there anyone can do this instead of me?

I really want to see a Traditional Chinese version of ATITool.

I know there may be some unoffical translation of ATITool (Chinese Simplified)

But there is still no a Traditional Chinese one!!!

Really hope that this can be!


----------

